# My Ratties! (Finally)



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so I finally figured out how to post pics and now I can share my Mischeif!!! Peach, Willow, Bubbles, and Lotus are my girls. And Radar, Zapper, and Cherio are my boys. ;D I love em' to death!!! (not really "to death" )


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

They're cute.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

There all very pretty! Bubbles looks exactly like my girl Luna.... except a dumbo. 

Where did you get them all from? xx


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! I got all of them from all from small home breeders off of Craigslist except for Lotus who I got pregnant, she was being used for a feeder breeder . I bought her knowing she was prego and she had 14 healthy bubs that have all found good homes . SHe has come a long way personality wise. She came from living in a breeding tub scared and nippy, to being a sweet clam rattie who loves to sit there and be scritched . Cherio is from one of Willow's and Radar's kits that I kept. He is going to be such a sweet lump just like his daddy!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe they are so cute. I cant get over how simular Bubbles looks to my Luna. They have almost identical markings except on opposite sides LOL


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Cheerio is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BethJJ (Jun 12, 2010)

aww they are georgeous!! Could you tell me how to post photos?? I would really like to know


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh! Pretty Luna! I love top ears, they just look... more rattie! 

And BethJJ, try looking at "Forum Help and Suggestions", that's where I learned to post pics. =)


----------



## BethJJ (Jun 12, 2010)

OatsnYogurt said:


> And BethJJ, try looking at "Forum Help and Suggestions", that's where I learned to post pics. =)


thank you


----------



## smokeybear (Feb 18, 2010)

Awwww! They're all adorable, but I think I like Willow...
if she's stolen, it wasn't me...


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Willow is always at the bottom of the trouble in the girls cage! Looks so innocent at first, but she has a little goblin inside, I swear!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

OatsnYogurt said:


> Willow is always at the bottom of the trouble in the girls cage! Looks so innocent at first, but she has a little goblin inside, I swear!


I feel your pain lol but they're all so cute!


----------



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice rats! Lotus looks a lot like my rat, Lewis.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! Their both Himi's!


----------

